# Is this list really overpowered?



## LukeValantine

So I was at a tournament that I completely swept, and although I made one or two rules mistakes the margin of victory was so large that these really didn't contribute (I once fired my doom scythe after evading due to some confusion with the errata and the rule book). Generally all my opponents where generally ok with how badly my list beat them, but one fellow gamer who I have known for a long time became really bitter and constantly accused my lsit of being over powered. (Despite him generally making huge tactical mistakes (Like holding 50% of his force in reserve against a army that fires at full effect at 24"). So my question is due you feel this list is over powered?

Troops
ImmortalX10 tesla
ImmortaX10 Tesla
ImmortalX10 Gauss +Night scythe
WarriorX14

Heavy
Annihilation barge
Annihilation barge
Doom scythe

Elites
Stalker+Heavy Guass

HQ
Overlord MSS, Scythe, Res orb, Septeminal weave,
Overlord MSS, Scythe, Res orb, Septeminal weave.
Lord Res orb, MSS, Scythe
Lord Res orb, MSS, Scythe
Cyptek eldric lanceX3
Cryptek Voltaic staff, lightning fieldX2


----------



## Battman

As discussed before in other threads, "over powered" is a matter of perspective, but it does appear to be a power full list, maybe thats more what he should have been going on about. And everyone has the options to play this army so play what you want id supose.


----------



## Asterlan

I see no problem with it, you brought a tournament lost to a tournament. You go there expecting stiff competition if the other competitors didn't build their armies accordingly and play to their advantages it's their own fault.

Lists can be strong but they can also be countered. The luck of the dice can make a super strong list the worst one of the lot. The player controlling them helps as well.


----------



## coke123

The list isn't overpowered at all. You played Necrons, and only brought 2 flyers and two annihilation barges, and the rest is infantry on foot? I don't even know if I'd call your list particularly _hard_ let alone _overpowered_.


----------

